# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Posudba AS (kat I) na 2 dana u Zg 10-12.10

## zasad skulirana

U listopadu vodim curku do metropole,morat će se vozit autom pa kao što naslov kaže, nadam se da ima netko za posuditi AS, cura ima 3god i 15kg,dakle AS kat I.   Biti ću na stanu na Knežiji pa ako je još netko relativno blizu tog kvarta bilo bi super da je lakše/brže organizirat preuzimanje i povrat,kratko smo gore... :Very Happy: 
Uz mali znak pažnje naravno,imam finih boca Pelješkog vina.... :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Ajme, bas mi je zao... Ja prije dva dana posudila 9-18. 
Nadam se da ces naci  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

eko taxi nudi uslugu prijevoza s njihovom as. jedino moras najaviti voznju bar sat vremena ranije. ako ti zatreba...

----------

